# California And My Camera



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Looks like you were driving through Market Street for some time... I wonder what part/s of the City you've stopped by since I recall I was in Berkeley that day? I then wonder: did you go to any of the great viewing spots around San Francisco, like either Dolores Park, Alamo Square, Golden Gate Park, or even Bernal Heights? It's great that you've taken shots of the streetcars running through Market, and yes, Pier 39 at this time of year is packed with people, especially around the sea lion showcase and the carousel area. I also wonder what other parts of the Bay Area you visited, aside from Vallejo, Pittsburg, and central Napa County...
> 
> Looking forward to even more of my hometown from you! Splendid work! :hug:


Those pictures above were taken while we were driving along Market street and the nearby vicinity looking for a parking place which we found - the MOMA Garage at 5th Street and from there, we took the F market bus to Pier 39. Yes, we did go to Golden Gate vista on our way home which is a nice viewing spot of the bridge though almost covered with fogs. the other viewing spot we went to was the Twin Peak two days after.. To answer your last questions, we concentrated on Sanfran (2 days), then part of older section of Vallejo and I'm sorry, we were not able to visit your hometown Novato.

Likewise, thanks to Andre Idol and charliewong for you compliments.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks Chris for your compliments.

81








82








83








84








85








86








87








98








89








90


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

91








92








93








94








95








96








97








98








99








100


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

nice pictures!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely shots of the streets of San Francisco.
I still have to see those streets rolling up the hills which is one of SF's noticiable features.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's nice to see photos of what's going on at street levels.
keep them coming pls.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys for your positive feedbacks,

Some photos of Sacramento - the State capital
101








102








103








104








105








106








107








108








109








110


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

home sweet home!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots and I love that old Western type town in Sacramento.
your San Francisco photos are equally nice too.


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool Cali.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great photo update and the State capitol has one of a great designs, both interior and exterior.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

great pictures. I love San Francisco - a city by the bay for its vibrancy.
Sacramento is no doubt charming too and a nice take of the capitol building.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

It's great that you took time to visit Sacramento, California's State Capital... I recall participating in a student-led march out there to protest the former Governor's plans to ax funding for schools and universities, and while I may have gone close to the Capitol Building, we just walked along the P Street Mall and held our protests there. I truly miss visiting good ol' Sac-town, with Old Sacramento and the steamboat ferry museum, St. Rose of Lima Church, and Westfield Downtown Plaza, all within walking distance from the light rail stations and the Amtrak train station for San Francisco via Martinez... Yes, those pictures bring me good, lasting memories that I want to visit it again!

Splendid work again, my friend! Tell me where you visited in Sacramento, and what you enjoyed the most... :hug:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks all...I love your comments/feedbacks -* @ nedolessej, skylark, Tea Tree*, *charliewong, marlonbasman and FOD* - we got into the Capitol building and saw the displays of offices of every past governor, walked along a hall where framed posterlike hightlights of every county were hung and also there are few memorabilia of few great/popular Californians, old photos of the state and of course, the session hall. what I enjoyed most is being at the Old Sac - I was imagining how life was like the old wild west with the cowboys, horses, guns and saloons.

more photos of Sacramento
111








112








113








114








115








116








117








118








119








120


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots and I particularly love the Old Sac.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow! impressive shots..Old Sac is a gem, they were able to preserve to old wild west.
SanFran is also great with vibrant colors.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots of San Francisco. I really like the busy but characterful look of Market Street and the Capitol is a highly impressive building.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photo update and the Old Sac is something that shouldn't be missed...I'll probably see it in person and thanks for them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you for checking this thread out with your positive [email protected] DWest, chris, dave, Mike & skylark.

Still on Sacramento
121








122








123








124








125








126








127








128








129








130


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photo sets for both San Francisco and Sacramento. Old Sac reminds me of the wild west.


----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

$30 for parking?!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Severiano said:


> $30 for parking?!?!?!?!!?!?


Welcome to one of the most expensive areas (downtown) of the 2nd most expensive city in the nation.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah parking fee is relatively expensive specially for a city like San Fran and the cheapest I've been to is Vancouver Washington which is 25 cents per 30 minutes and not too many parked so that means it will take forever before the city govt can recover the cost of the parking meters.

*Off to Napa Valley.*

131








132








133








134








135








136








137








138








139








140


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Did you drive down, Capricorn? I'm loving the photos of your trip. How long is the drive between Vancouver and San Francisco?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^yes, Greg, we drove down, started at early morning of June 30, stopped at Bellevue, just across Seattle, lunched at Federal Way, stopped at Olympia, then to Portland Or and then to Lincoln City (along Pacific coast) for the night. The ff day, we drove along the coast which has one of the scenic views I've ever seen, covered about 80 kms down to Florence where we got back to I-5 via Eugene, continued down to Medford for a little shopping and dinner, resumed driving until we finally reached our destination - Vallejo (cousin's house) at about 2:00 in the morning. the ff day we drove to San Fran about 40 kms., next day to Napa Valley, next day again to San Fran, next day to Reno ( a day trip) backed to Sacramento and spent the night in a cousin's house. the ff day, drove around the city - Capitol and Old Sac and left Cali at noontime, stopped at Eugene for the night, the ff day we resumed driving up, stopped at Salem then again stopped at Woodburn(outlet) for shopping and finally, we drove back to Van, stopped at Federal Way for dinner (our fave for eat-all-you can restos) We spent 7 days for this trip - it was really tiring but fun. I have lots of Washington and Oregon shots for this trip and previous trips but will upload after I've done with Cali and Reno. Excuse me for this long note and thanks.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

More shots of Napa Valley....

141








142








143








144








145








146








147








148








149








150


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your beautiful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice thread and Sacramento seems to be one of the more interesting state capital cities - the preserved Old Sac and the modest but nice skyline.
Napa valley which I know is a vineyard/winery county seems to be interesting too but I have yet to see more photos.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice.you seemed to enjoy taking all these photos...
please keep them coming.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys, Chris, Milbert & DWest - like you being around.

more photos of Napa Valley
151








152








153








154








155








156








157








158








159








160


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

161








162








163








164








165








166








167








168








169








170


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

quite an impressive photos. Napa valley seems to be a nice place to unwind and Old Sac brings back a nostalgic memory of the Wild West.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your photography seems to have really come along; some great photos there!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of beautiful places and I guessed you enjoyed your trip so much.
pls upload some more.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great photo update indeed.The Old Sac is a gem and worth a visit and the Napa Valley has a very scenic environment...I love it.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of the vineyards and the wineries. I hope to visit this place someday.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

your pictures are really inviting like me to see them places in person....


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing. :cheers2:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks a lot folks - marlon, jane, skylark, alexander, Madonna, DWest and Parisian Girl for your lovely and heartening comments.
Back to the city with a series of photos in negotiating that one block of crooked road of Lombard at Russian Hill. The pictures though don't look exciting as in the real ones.
171








172








173








174








175








176








177








178








179








180


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely.... I can imagine that driving down the zigzag road is quite an exciting experience.
thank you for the update.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Ah yes... the crooked portion of Lombard Street runs west-east one way between Hyde and Leavenworth Streets, and from the Hyde Street end, you get very gorgeous views of Telegraph Hill, Coit Tower, the surrounding neighborhoods, and the Bay in the background. Simply a wonderful treat to go through at least once, with those sharp curves that meander down like a princess walking down the steps with grace... I just love that place in the City! And by the way, an insider tip: there is a steeper, more crooked street than the one on Lombard: it's on Vermont Street in Potrero Hill between 22nd and 20th Streets, yet it is located in a pretty gritty area...

Splendid work again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

I guess it was a nice exciting feeling as you go down that steep crooked road.
beautiful photos.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful city by the bay....a city of cable cars and bay windows...I LOVE IT.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys - dave, marlon & skylark and likewise, to FOD for that extra tip - will see that the next time I'll be there.

For some reasons, the Golden Gate bridge was foggy while the rest of the city was clear.
181








182








I was here in 2007 and this tunnel was not constructed yet.
183








184








185








186








187








188








189








190


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great tour! :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

the fog-covered bridge is kind of eerie and mysterious.
thanks for sharing and will be checking this for more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the quality of your recent photographs; and the ones from Lombard Street encapsulate what I love about San Francisco.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome tour :hug: I could quite easily live in San Fran. Also, many of the pics remind me of Wellington, New Zealand. 

Would you like to live in San Fran ?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely shots. SF has become one of my world's fave cities.
pls. upload some more..will appreciate that.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome photos ;D


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone, I deeply appreciate your compliments. *@Jane *- that was really shooting in action I was holding my cam and an IPod(video) in both hands so I was not expecting a good outcome. 

191








192








193








194








195








196








197








198








199








200


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

201








202








203








204








205








206








207








208








209 Approaching Richmond-San Rafael Bridge








210


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

very nice shots of the city by the bay. colorful tunnel entrance.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely update. I imagined you really drove around the Bay Area.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos around the bay and nice rainbow-painted tunnel.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you folks for the compliments....- dave, Madonna & skylark.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks bro.
More Civic Center photos.
251








252








253








254








255








256








257








258








259








260


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

261








262








263








264








265








266








267








268








269








270


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cal_Escapee said:


> [/URL]
> 
> If you come back and want to ride a cable car, ride the California St line and park in the garage on Polk St. near the end of the line between Van Ness and Polk. You can probably also find street parking in this area but I think the garage is worth it. Far fewer tourists seem to know about the California St cable car line (it basically follows California St over Nob Hill and through Chinatown
> 
> ...


as a frequent visitor, I think this is spot on and great advice


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! impressive city hall specially the dome and nice shots of the crookedest street.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice...clear photos and beautiful scenes. you deserve three of these:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

your compliments guys are appreciated....thanks.

271








272








273








274








275








276








277








278








279








280


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

^^FYI, the Palace of Fine Arts is all that's left of the 1915 Panama-Pacific Exposition, a sort of World's Fair that was intended to demonstrate that the city was back after the 1906 earthquake. This hall held the art on display at the Exposition and more recently was converted to a children's museum called the "Exploratorium", now also moved to new quarters at the waterfront. The buildings for the Exposition were not intended to be permanent and so were built of sandstone, a rather soft material that requires a lot of maintenance to keep looking decent. But the site was so attractive the city has preserved it so far.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

@ Cal Escapee - thanks for the info on the Palace of Fine Arts. I really appreciate that and likewise to christos, and have a good day guys.

281








282








283








284








285








286








287








288








289








290


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm especially appreciating your photographs of late!

Love those 'painted victorians' in the last image.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and clear photos.....
thanks for the tour.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! SF City Hall is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice images....absolutely SF has lots to offer for visitors.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you guys for you lovely compliments.

*Up the Twin Peaks*
291








292








293








294








295








296








297








298








299








300


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Just love San Francisco!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool photos and nice of you to cover this city by the bay.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks jane & charlie.

301 Oakland in the background









302









303 Alcatraz in the background









304









305









306








307









308









309









310


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

charming.
the golden gate bridge looks like mystical.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

my heart aches for San Francisco..........great stuff, thanks for sharing. #295 is an iconic shot from Twin Peaks, you see it a lot but your's is top notch !


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

that's a pretty nice and comfy house...thanks for that.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Con 't of the house near St Helena..

391








392








393








394








395








396








397








398








399








400


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

401








402








403








404







405
405








406








407








408








409








410


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of old stuffs in that house.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos....Napa is a lovely place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Back to San Francisco's Embarcadero

411








412








413








414








415








416








417








418








419








420


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

421








422








423








424








425








426








427








428








429








430


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely summer vacation....


----------



## TCGib (Jan 13, 2014)

Photo taken from my Facebook-Page


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool photos.....the city is worth visiting....lots of people and lots of things to see too.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

Embarcadero gets too busy during summertime..quite a vibrant place/


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely photo tour. I immensely enjoyed looking at them.
keep them coming pls.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Back to San Francisco's Civic Center.

431








432








433








434








435








436








437








438








439








440


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

441








442








443








444








445








446








447








448








449








450


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots and I love the neo-classical beauty of the city hall specially the dome.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool new shots!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful photo update.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely of the neo-classic architecture of the civic center.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool photos. I like the vibrancy of the city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely! Makes me want to be there. ( not Alacatraz, I might add!)


you mean you don't want to see Alcatraz? for me, I want to see it but I was told, you have to make a reservation in advance. 
not a missed though for us, in fact, we lack time to see Golden Gate park which is bigger that NY"s Central Park and Oakland too which is just across the bay.

Inside *Musee Mecanique*
500








501








502








503








504








505








506








507








508








509








510


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Back to this thread after a lomg hiatus, and yes, you need to book your tickets before heading into Alcatraz. There are two different types of Alcatraz tours:

- Those who go around the island as part of a Bay cruise (e.g. also includes the Golden Gate Bridge).
- Hornblower Cruises (departing from Pier 33) provides trips to and from Alcatraz, complete with a pass that will allow you to tour around the island and its prison interior.

I've done the latter, and yes, it can feel a bit eerie as you walk through the former Federal penitentiary (closed in the 1960s), but, when you time it right, you'll get to see excellent views of Downtown San Francisco, the East Bay, the Golden Gate and the Bay Bridges (plus Treasure Island), and southern Marin County in a full 360-degree walk. There may be restricted areas, sure, but you can find those great viewing spots once you head into the island. Also popular during the summer months is a night tour of the island where you get to delve deeper into the mysteries surrounding the former prison, including insider stories, a guided walk through the prison and telling some of its secrets (also great for photo shoots), and wonderful nighttime scenery of the city.

More information and tickets


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great shots and photo update.
Oh, I love those coin-operated old fashioned games.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> you need to book your tickets before heading into Alcatraz. There are two different types of Alcatraz tours:
> 
> - Those who go around the island as part of a Bay cruise (e.g. also includes the Golden Gate Bridge).
> - Hornblower Cruises (departing from Pier 33) provides trips to and from Alcatraz, complete with a pass that will allow you to tour around the island and its prison interior.


Or you could just swim there.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

No; I have been to Alacatraz - it was very interesting, if grim!

And, yes, Golden Gate Park is fantastic - one of the stand-out parts of San Francisco for me ( from what I've so far seen, anyway!).


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice photos as always.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wwow, those are nice vintage coin operated game machines.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely pictures.....I like the collection of photos of places and things you uploaded.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow, these pictures are enticing one to visit the city.
and what makes me fall in love with it are those cable cars and trams.
pls keep on posting dude.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

danmartin1985 said:


> wow, these pictures are enticing one to visit the city.
> and what makes me fall in love with it are those cable cars and trams.
> pls keep on posting dude.


Send us a streetcar (tram) from Vancouver. We've got them from Melbourne and Blackpool but none from Canada I recall.

Here's the inventory: http://www.streetcar.org/streetcars/


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Well, there's one (no. 1074) that's painted to represent Toronto's former streetcar service, known as the Red Rocket. Beyond that, I don't think there's any other Canadian representation on San Francisco's streetcars...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; thanks a lot


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Cal_Escapee said:


> Or you could just swim there.


that's funny. actually, back in oct '07, when a cousin brought me at the south foot of the Golden Gate bridge, there was this man in wet suit riding his surf board on the waves which is kinda dangerous because the waves splashed wildely on the rocks, he might hit the rocks. isn't it the Bay is shark infested?




openlyJane said:


> No; I have been to Alacatraz - it was very interesting, if grim!
> And, yes, Golden Gate Park is fantastic - one of the stand-out parts of San Francisco for me ( from what I've so far seen, anyway!).


Oh I see, I've seen photos of the park and yes, I agree with you.



Cal_Escapee said:


> Send us a streetcar (tram) from Vancouver. We've got them from Melbourne and Blackpool but none from Canada I recall.


I wonder why Van didn't do that but Toronto did.
I checked the inventory and oh lots of cities are represented and this is some kind of a museum.

thanks everyone, pls do keep on coming, I appreciate that.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> that's funny. actually, back in oct '07, when a cousin brought me at the south foot of the Golden Gate bridge, there was this man in wet suit riding his surf board on the waves which is kinda dangerous because the waves splashed wildely on the rocks, he might hit the rocks. isn't it the Bay is shark infested?
> .


Every now and then they spot a dangerous shark--a great white usually--inside the Bay but I'm unaware of any attacks inside. I wouldn't call it "shark infested". The main threat to swimmers to or from Alcatraz is the water temperature (cold) and the tidal flow (pretty fast).

Sailboarding/windsurfing from the beach at Crissy Field, just inside the Gate, is very popular but you do need a wet suit. Anyone trying to escape Alcatraz without one would have been very subject to hypothermia.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice posting of those old machines...
will appreciate if you post some more...you're on holiday?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

511








512








513








514








515








516








517








518








519








520


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

521








522








523








524








525








526








527








528








529








530


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

531








532








533








534








535








536








537








538








539








540


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

541








542








543








544








545








546








547








548








549








550


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

gorgeous photo update - liking your chinatown shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

551








552








553








554








555








556








557








558








559








560


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

561








562








563








564








565








566








567








568








569








570


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

gorgeous city.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photos around chinatown - the laragest in the world.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful....thanks for this extensive coverage of one of the cities I love.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

571








572








573








574








575








576








577








578








579








580


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

581








582








583








584








585








586








587








588








589








590


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There's has been a lot of media focus in Britain recently, on the conflict in San Francisco between the Silicon Valley employees who live in the city but are bussed out, daily, to the 'valley'; and the historic and local communities which feel that they are being priced out of the city.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool photos of the chinatown.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> There's has been a lot of media focus in Britain recently, on the conflict in San Francisco between the Silicon Valley employees who live in the city but are bussed out, daily, to the 'valley'; and the historic and local communities which feel that they are being priced out of the city.


I haven't come across this (as I seldomly watch TV) but I personally believe that a big chuck of the total work force in Silicon Valley lives in Silicon Valley, and I'm basing this on the population distribution like San Jose has more inhabitants (being no.10 in population ranking) as compared to SF (no.14) though SJ is 3.8 times bigger than SF in land area. Also, not to mention the cities within and close to the valley. Commuting like 80 kms daily down south is really tiring not unless one has the connection or prefer to live in a _real city_.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> There's has been a lot of media focus in Britain recently, on the conflict in San Francisco between the Silicon Valley employees who live in the city but are bussed out, daily, to the 'valley'; and the historic and local communities which feel that they are being priced out of the city.


Much discussion of that issue and more at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1675929&page=8


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> I haven't come across this (as I seldomly watch TV) but I personally believe that a big chuck of the total work force in Silicon Valley lives in Silicon Valley, and I'm basing this on the population distribution like San Jose has more inhabitants (being no.10 in population ranking) as compared to SF (no.14) though SJ is 3.8 times bigger than SF in land area. Also, not to mention the cities within and close to the valley. Commuting like 80 kms daily down south is really tiring not unless one has the connection or prefer to live in a _real city_.


It's more symbolism than something based on numbers although in San Francisco there are concerns about things like the private commuter busses interfering with public transport by sitting in public bus stops. Again, see the link above.

I'm surprised this little bit of Bay Area street theater has made it all the way across the Atlantic.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool pictures. and nice update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from San Francisco


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos. San Francisco is such a one place that you could leave your heart because it's beautiful.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photos as ever.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

gorgeous pictures....I love SF.


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice pics!



openlyJane said:


> There's has been a lot of media focus in Britain recently, on the conflict in San Francisco between the Silicon Valley employees who live in the city but are bussed out, daily, to the 'valley'; and the historic and local communities which feel that they are being priced out of the city.


The tech industry has a huge spotlight on it as of late, and the tech employees are the favorite scapegoat when it comes to SF's class struggle, but it's not really about them vs. the poorer residents. It's about wealthier transplants period vs. SF's poorer existing residents, and of course we're in this situation because SF is a highly desirable city with a perpetually inadequate housing supply. The vast majority of SF residents actually don't work in the tech industry, and even fewer still get bused out of the city to the depths of silicon valley. So while a lot of the recent gentrification has been at the hands of tech employees, and there are shuttle buses all over the city taking many of them south every day and causing traffic problems, it's not like they've single-handedly caused SF's gentrification/class problems, or are literally taking over the city, which seems to be a common misconception.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

591








592








593








594








595








596








597








598








599








600


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

601








602








603








604








605








606








607








608








609








610


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

quite beautiful photos update.....


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

clear shots that make it cool.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great photos update.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*The City of Vallejo*
611








612








613








614








615








616








617








618








619








620


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

621








622








623








624








625








626








627








628








629








630


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

pretty nice shots..
thank you for the travel photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice updates


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Vallejo seems to be a nice suburb city.thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photos as ever....


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Again, nice photos!



madonnagirl said:


> Vallejo seems to be a nice suburb city.thank you for sharing your photos.


Haha, Vallejo actually has kind of a bad reputation (some of it earned, some of it unfair). It's long had one of the higher crime rates in the Bay Area, has some pretty poor areas, and it also went bankrupt a few years back. It's also one of the main contributors to the Bay Area's gangster rap scene, which doesn't exactly help it build a nice reputation :lol:. It has plenty of nice areas of course, but the common opinion in the Bay Area is that it's not the best place to be.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely photo update. thanks.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

gorgeous photo update....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

More of Vallejo

631








632








633








634








635








636








637








638








639








640


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice photo update...love them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Back to the Streets of San Francisco -

641








642








643








644








565








566








567








648








649








650


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

651








652








653








654








655








656








657








658








659








660


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I just love San Francisco.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice update of downtown San Francisco.....love it.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

661








662








663








664








665








666








667








668








669








670


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice new photos, capricorn


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really like photo number 668.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice photo update...


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

pretty shots on a nice weather....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

671








672








673








674








675








676








677








678








679








680


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice pictures.
NO wonder I fall in love with this city.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

it's always a pleasure for me to see photos of San Fran.
thank you.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

681








682








683








684








685








686








687








688








689








690


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice update....I never get tired of looking at all the streets of San Francisco.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome....Love this city.


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

691








692








693








694








695








696








697








698








699








700


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great stuff Capricorn; hope all is well with you.....


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely photos.....I want too, to be walking along those streets when the chance comes for me to visit this city.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! I'm really impressed with these new photos. love them.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool shots. absolutely I enjoy looking at your photos.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos, and it never seems to be like boring.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Great stuff Capricorn; hope all is well with you.....


thanks for the compliments Jane, and yes, I'm well and much alive and thank you for that as well.

701








702








703








704








705








706








707








708








709








710


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

711








712








713








714








715








716








717








718








719








720


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice update....of a vibrant San Francisco.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! I like this side of the city....so busy.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

this is one great photo tour..:applause:
thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great shots of the city by the Bay! :yes:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

721








722








723








724








725








726








727








728








729








730


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely, warm and very outdoorsy.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful photos...I love your update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from San Francisco :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots of summer.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

731








732








733








734








735








736








737








738








739








740


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice update of photos in the Bay Area.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool pictures....you must have enjoyed your summer vacation there.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

pretty nice shots and I'm enticed to visit this city.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

your photos are alluring and enticing too....love them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

741








742








743








744








745








746








747








748








749








750


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

751








752








753








754








755








756








757








758








759








760


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love your pictures! So 'realistic'.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

it's nice to photo touring the streets of San Francisco....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

941








942








943








944








945








946








947








948








949








950


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice shots of the old west...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

951








952








953








954








955








956








957








958








959








960


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice and pleasing photos....


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice bro...the old Sac reminds me of the wild wild west movies I'd seen when I was a kid.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Sacramento is a pretty cool city - I like that laid-back ambiance.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

more photos in the Capitol
961








962








963








964








965








966








967








968








969








970


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely pictures! :cheers2:

_"There's something about the weather that everybody loves
They call it the Indian spring of Sacramento
And when the sun is up in the sky
The wind is blowing by the riverside, most every day

You're in Sacramento, a wonderful town
Sing, sing, sing, din-di-din

There's something about the people that everybody knows
That gives you a tender feeling of confusion
You're feeling lonely but you don't know
Until this other feeling here inside you starts to grow

You're in Sacramento, a wonderful town
Sing, sing, sing, din-di-din

Now that spring is near again
And you're thinking if only you were not so lonely,
But you can ease your restless mind
(Ease your restless mind)
'Cos all the people are lovin' kind in Sacramento"
_

(Middle of the road: Sacramento)


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photo update.....:applause:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely Sacramento.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos as always.....the Old Sac is indeed a heritage in great proportion.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Lovely pictures! :cheers2:
> (Middle of the road: Sacramento)


thanks bro, I tried to check this on wiki but can't find...I figure it's a lyric of a song - is it?

Driving through highway 80 coming from Vallejo to the border of Nevada.

971








972








973








974 skyline of Sacramento








975








976








977








978








979








980


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

981








982








983








984








985








986








987








988








989








990


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

991








992








993








994








995








996








997








998








999








1000


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots Capricorn.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photos as usual and I'm like traveling with you...
thank your for sharing them.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great road trip!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

it's really cool driving along scenic places. I like your photos.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

you must have enjoyed that road trip....the scenery is quite amusing.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool photos....I like them a lot.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1061








1062








1063








1064








1065








1066








1067








1068








1069








1070


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1071








1072








1073








1074








1075








1076








1077








1078








1079








1080


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

gorgeous resientials....


----------



## kuongkurt (Aug 18, 2014)

Great city


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots....I love SF.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice...one of the best cities in the usa.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you every for the visit...^^^^

1081








1082








1083








1084








1085








1086








1087








1088








1089








1090


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1091








1092








1093








1094








1095








1096








1097








1098








1099








1100


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool photos...SF is one city with great character.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great city with a sunny weather.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from San Francisco as always :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Back to Napa Valley
1101








1102








1103








1104








1105








1106








1107








1108








1109








1110


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1111








1112








1113








1114








1115








1116








1117








1118








1119








1120


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice photos....napa is so scenic.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Napa and Sonoma Counties, the best California has to offer. Absolutely gorgeous and not crowded relatively speaking


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sta Monica - Aug. 17, 2014*

1121








1122








1123








1124








1125








1126








1127








1128








1129








1130


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1131








1132








1133








1134








1135








1136








1137








1138








1139








1140


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

very nice photos. and it's quite summer in Sta Monica.....love the beach.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! you obviously traveled to southern cali.
I'm looking forward for more photos. thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Photos which were taken from front seat of a flyaway bus from LAX to Union Station (downtown LA) on Aug 22, 2014for an $8 fare.

1141








1142








1143








1144








1145








1146








1147








1148








1149








1150


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1151








1152








1153








1154








1155








1156








1157








1158








1159








1160


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Union Station at downtown LA -
1161








1162








1163








1164








1165








1166








1167








1168








1169








1170


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

splendid!
you must have lots and lots of photos from your trip to LA.
will be checking for more.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! nice shots of the beaches and the skyline too.
lovely and thank you for sharing them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1171








1172








1173








1174








1175








1176








1177








1178








1179








1180


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

these photos are right within the vicinity of Union Station
1181








1182








1183








1184








1185








1186








1187








1188








1189








1190


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

neat...lovely shots at ground level.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

you're lucky to be there at that nice weather, I love L>A>.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

gorgeous..it must be a nice and happy trip for you as the metro has had a sunny weather.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Taking the Red Line to Hollywood Blvd. from Union Station*
1191








1192








1193 *Got off at Highland Sta in Hollywood Blvd.*








1194








1195








1196








1197








1198








1199








1200


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1201








1202








1203








1204








1205








1206








1207








1208








1209








1210


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great set of photos...Hollywood is one vibrant place and Sta. Monica is just wow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed once again very nice, great photos


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful city indeed. do you have any pics of Melrose Ave?


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful shots indeed.. L.A. is such a big big metro.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice set of photos. did you see any celebrity there?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all for checking my thread out and leaving some comments as well... really appreciate that.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1211








1212








1213








1214








1215








1216








1217








1218








1219








1220


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1221








1222








1223








1224








1225








1226








1227








1228








1229








1230


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Leongname said:


> beautiful city indeed. do you have any pics of Melrose Ave?


thanks. Yes, we passed by Melrose Ave. and I noticed those rows of clothing shops but unfortunately, I was sitting in the middle of the van I wasn't to get really good shots - not even the Paramount Pictures main gate.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool photos...Hollywood Blvd. is kind of vibrant.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo collection of Metro Los Angeles.
so many beautiful and well-known places to go and see.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1231








1232








1233








1234








1235








1236








1237








1238








1239








1240


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1241








1242








1243








1244








1245








1246








1247








1248








1249








1250


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

L.A is a one-off! 

Still feel so sad about Robin Williams.....


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

^^yeah,Robin Williams is one of the great artists and one of my faves and 
I'm flabbergasted that despite that facade of jolliness is a lonely man. 
It's so sad that he had a cancer and ended his life that way.


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing pics Capricorn2000 ....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Beverly Hills*

1251








1252








1253








1254








1255








1256








1257








1258








1259








1260


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Beverly Hills - Rodeo Drive*

1261








1262








1263








1264








1265








1266








1267








1268








1269








1270


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love your photographic style - still trying to come up with a suitable adjective.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I like how you cover these places in photos.....lovely place and weather.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really nice pics


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> I love your photographic style - still trying to come up with a suitable adjective.


thank you jane and I'm flattered for that.

1271








1272








1273








1274








1275








1276








1277








1278








1279








1280


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1281








1282








1283








1284








1285








1286








1287








1288








1289








1290


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice but expensive Rodeo Drive. anyone who wants to shop in style?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice photo update...Beverly Hills is famous for its famous and rich people.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Beverly Hills is one of the most expensive shopping areas in the world.
Also, thank you everyone for checking my thread and would be more appreciated your comments.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Still in Beverly Hills
1291








1292








1293








1294








1295








1296








1297








1298








1299








1300


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

just beautiful, thanks for all the eye candy!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

gorgeous via rodeo, gorgeous people.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1301








1302








1303








1304








1305








1306








1307








1308








1309








1310


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1311








1312








1313








1314








1315








1316








1317








1318








1319








1320


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The appeal of L.A cannot be denied.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely images.....I love L.A.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1321








1322








1323








1324








1325








1326








1327








1328








1329








1330


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots.....you absolutely captured a great character of Beverly Hills.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1331








1332








1333








1334








1335








1336








1337








1338








1339








1340


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely series of photos....Metro Los Angeles is splendid.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

looking at your photos is kinda enjoyable. lovely city absolutely.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1341








1342








1343








1344








1345








1346








1347








1348








1349








1350


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow!

Really very nice place, amazing avenue!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

pretty photos and pretty girls in the pictures too.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! cool.....I've been to L.A, once and there is that different kind of feeling when you walk along those areas.
gorgeous though,.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Freeway shots from Sta. Clarita to Beverly Hills.*
1351








1352








1353








1354








1355








1356








1357








1358 *The Building up the hill is the Getty Museum which I visited on my last day (Aug. 30)*








1359








1360


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

pretty nice photo update....I love them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Studio City*(part of L.A. and home to few of popular celebs)
1361








1362








1363








1364








1365








1366








1367








1368








1369








1370


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice photo update.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone for checking this thread.

1441








1442








1443








1444








1445








1446








1447








1448








1449








1450


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1451








1452








1453








1454








1455








1456








1457








1458








1459








1460


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool photos...


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

lovely outdoor shots.... Santa Monica in summer is a great fun....like the vibrancy.


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

Great shots. Felt like I've been to some of these locations before, then I realised I just played too much GTA5.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful hot photos...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1461








1462








1463








1464








1465








1466








1467








1468








1469








1470


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool shots I like them.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photo update..
by checking your thread...I would know where to go when I visit this places.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

splendid...I can feel the cool wind coming from the sea.


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice thread!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you thank you everyone.

*Driving from Sta. Clarita to Duarte*
1471 *the house where we stayed (Sta. Clarita)--* 








*The neighborhood in Sta. Clarita*
1472 








1473








1474








*Lunch at Hollywood Blvd.*
1475








1476








1477








*Along the freeway*
1478








1479








*Passing through Pasadena*
1480


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1481








1482








1483








1484








1485








*Going to the beach*
1486








1487








1488








1489








1490


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots driving around the metro LA....


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this makes a fine travelogue...I'm enjoying looking at your photos.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like the beach scenes....it looks like a big fun,fun, fun in the sun.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks chris...thanks all...

*Malibu, CA*
Just quick shots as we passed through the beach front on our way to Long Beach.
the beach fronts are covered by private houses, cafes and gated kind of exclusive/private resorts. 
my nephew told me that parking there is more expensive than other beaches like in say Sta Monica or Venice but the crowd there is much hotter.

1491








1492








1493








1494








1495








1496








1497








1498








1499








1500


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1501








1502








1503








1504








1505








1506








1507








1508








1509








1510


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice....malibu seems to be snobbish.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fab travelogue.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

fantastic fotos update.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice photos of alluring places in L.A.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Long Beach, CA* - famous as the venues for international beauty pageants in the 50's and 60's. 
photos below were taken on an August Monday morning and the beautiful place looks deserted.

1511








1512








1513








1514








1515








1516








1517








1518








1519








1520


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1521








1522








1523








1524








1525








1526








1527








1528








1529








1530


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I see the Queen Mary moored there....


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

fantastic photo shots.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool photos of your travel. I like Long Beach.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots, lovely update.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> I see the Queen Mary moored there....


It is - just a short note of the Queen Mary which is an ocean liner that sailed on the North Atlantic Ocean from 1936 to 1967. During the war, she was converted into a troop ship and ferried Allied soldiers and after the war, she together Queen Elizabeth, dominated the trans-atlantic passenger transportation market until the dawn of the* Jet Age* in the late 1950's. In the 60's, the Queen was operating at a loss, so due to this, she was officially retired from service and in Oct '67, left Southampton for the last time and sailed to Long Beach CA where she remained permanently moored.She now serves as a tourist attraction featuring restaurants, a museum and a hotel. (_Source_:Wikipedia)
It's too bad we don't have enough time to check and tour the interior.
1531








1532








some shots from the vicinity
1533








1534








1535








1536








1537








1538








1539








1540


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1541








1542








1543








1544








1545








1546








1547









1548








1549








1550


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Next year, in Liverpool, all three of the new generation of Cunard liners will sail together into Liverpool ( their spiritual home) for a celebration.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice Long Beach shots - one of the best.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Next year, in Liverpool, all three of the new generation of Cunard liners will sail together into Liverpool ( their spiritual home) for a celebration.


nice and exciting but how do they celebrate like is there an open house and fire works and ...?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1551








1552








1553








1554








1555








1556








1557








1558








1559








1560


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

fantastic shots of Long Beach and you're just leaving her.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Avalon, Catalina Island, CA*
1561








1562








1563








1564








1565








1566








1567








1568








1569








1570


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1571








1572








1573








1574








1575








1576








1577








1578








1579








1580


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow!nice and warm island - has its tropical ambiance.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely island...


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photos....catalina island is like a paradise, a beautiful place to spend a vacation,.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Catalina; looks really awesome :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*More of Avalon, Catalina*

1581








1582








1583








1584








1585








1586








1587








1588








1589








1590


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

catalina is quite a laid back island....


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice shots and I love traveling with you thru these photos. I like the relaxed atmosphere of the island.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sort of an L.A Sausalito.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice and exciting but how do they celebrate like is there an open house and fire works and ...?


Yes, fireworks and music, I imagine.....  Not sure if people will be able to get on board any of the liners though?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, very nice photos


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

pretty nice photo update....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Sort of an L.A Sausalito.....


yes, I agree but too bad, we're not able to visit it when we're there in the Bay area last year for some reason.

Last photos for Avalon, Catalina....

1591








1592








1593








1594








1595








1596








1597








1598








1599








1600


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! catalina is a place to be for a great vacation....thanks for sharing them photos.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

absolutely a cool vacation spot. love your photos. they're alluring.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots.....like a tropical paradise.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos capricorn


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Venice Beach* used to be a separate city but presently a part of Los Angeles.
this set is kind of summary and I'll be posting photos as I shot them chronologically.

1601








1602








1603








1604








1605








1606








1607








1608








1609








1610


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1611








1612








1613








1614








1615








1616








1617








1618








1619








1620


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

venice is lovely and lively....nice shots as well.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! quite nice shots of vibrant Venice Beach - lots of sun and fun.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone and may you enjoy the season's holidays.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Still in *Venice Beach*

1621








1622








1623








1624








1625








1626








1627








1628








1629








1630


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photo shots update of the beach.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1631








1632








1633








1634








1635








1636








1637








1638








1639








1640


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1641








1642








1643








1644








1645








1646








1647








1648








1649








1650


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

vibrant Venice Beach.....love your photos.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots...love beach scenes.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Guess who's returning...

Those shots of Venice Beach makes me think of the Marin County beach towns here, but way sunnier out there! You must really take great shots at the right times, it seems... and did you change your camera too?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Venice of California :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely photo update.....like your surfer shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Guess who's returning...
> 
> Those shots of Venice Beach makes me think of the Marin County beach towns here, but way sunnier out there! You must really take great shots at the right times, it seems... and did you change your camera too?


FOD- welcome back.. for some reason we never visited any beaches when we were there at the Bay Area last year but I saw some of your beach photos before and yes there are quite similar. I've been to Monterey/Carmel in 2007 and they're equally beautiful specially Pebbles Beach but windy in October.
About the camera, I used my brother's canon as my 2 bats ran out and I forgot to bring my recharger. still living in Novato? see you here around.

1651








1652








1653








1654








1655








1656








1657








1658








1659








1660


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots, great place.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1661








1662








1663








1664








1665








1666








1667








1668








1669








1670


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

fantastic! nice,nice shots indeed . . .


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice set of photos...of lively Venice.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool and alluring.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

looks like a lot of fun... beaches is one thing California, specially the southern part, is famous for. I bet you enjoyed your trip escapade.
Have fun for the christmas season mate.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1671








1672








1673








1674








1675








1676








1677








1678








1679








1680


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates as well


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1681








1682








1683








1684








1685








1686








1687








1688








1689








1690


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really love the quality of your images. Very distinctive!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^thank you Jane and cheers :cheers: for the coming new year.

1691








1692








1693








1694








1695








1696








1697








1698








1699








1700


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1701








1702








1703








1704








1705








1706








1707








1708








1709








1710


----------



## Kajflanör (Dec 23, 2014)

The F-line is operated by streetcars not buses. The orange ones are the so called Milan trams. imported from Milan, Italy. The major part of the F-line is operated by PCC-cars, art deco cars restored to their original condition and painted in different liveries representing cities around America that once operated PCC-cars. S.F. also operates hundreds of modern streecars and modern electric trolley buses. http://www.streetcar.org/


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool and vibrant beach, oh that's facing the Pacific Ocean, right?


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots showing the characters of Venice Beach.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool beach to spend a summer vacation....beautiful photos though.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

pretty cool beach scenes....very lively indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you all and I hope a good life for you'll this year! :cheers:.

1711








1712








1713








1714








1715








1716








1717








1718








1719








1720


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1721








1722








1723








1724








1725








1726








1727








1728








1729








1730


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Archetypal California images.


I wonder how you captured those awesome surfing photos?


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots specially the close-ups of the surfers.


----------



## austrian (Nov 15, 2006)

Really great pictures! Keep sharing!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

a lovely place to spend summer....sun, sand and surf.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Archetypal California images.
> 
> 
> I wonder how you captured those awesome surfing photos?


I'm at the quay with my 300 mm zoom cam with its dial mode set at_* sport*_.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

great photo collection of wonderful and sunny California.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful pictures...cool places to wind up.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1731








1732








1733








1734








1735








1736








1737








1738








1739








1740


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1741








1742








1743








1744








1745


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! I love the sunny and warm weather of Southern California.
great photos too.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

It looks amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOW Amazing thread. Congratulations!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^thank you all for the kind comments.

On our way to *J Paul Getty Museum *(Brentwood, Los Angeles)which has a collection that features Western art from the Middle Ages to the present. 
In 2013, there were 1.7 million visitors which ranks 27th globally. (Source:Wikipedia)

1746








1747 *the train (like some kind of a funicular) that brings you up the hill.*








1748 








1749 *Below is freeway 405*








1750








1751








1752








1753 *A small skyline along the Wilshire Blvd.*








1754








1755


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1756








1757








1758








1759








1760








1761








1762








1763








1764








1765


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very good, very nice updates


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! pretty nice shots. honestly, it would be my first time to see what's inside the Getty Museum...will be checking this.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

pretty nice update. Getty Museum's location is awesome, being sited above hills.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Did the collection belong to Getty, or did he just bequeath the money to create the gallery?


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice and I like to explore what's in the museum.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Did the collection belong to Getty, or did he just bequeath the money to create the gallery?


I should say it's both - he collected arts and antiquities which formed the basis of the museum 
and after his death, he left USD 661 million (approx. USD 2.7 billion in 2014) of his estate to the museum.

(Ref:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Paul_Getty / J Paul Museum


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1766








1767








1768








1769








1770








1771








1772








1773








1774








1775


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1776








1777








1778








1779








1780








1781








1782








1783








1784








1785


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful museum art pieces. love them.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photo set of priceless arts collection.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1786








1787








1788








1789








1790








1791








1792








1793








1794








1795


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

1796








1797








1798








1799








1800








1801








1802








1803








1804








1805


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm impressed with your photos, and the Getty Museum is awesome, it has a great collection.
likewise, it's location being on top of a hill is quite commanding, one can see a big chunk of LA and the nearby cities.
thank you for sharing your beautiful photos.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! beautiful photos....taken from a nice vantage point.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Long Beach*
1961








1962








1963








1964








1965








1966









*Venice Beach*
1967








1968








1969








1970 photoshoped to make it appear like a wave of an oil spill.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sta Monica*

1971








1972








1973








1974








1975








1976








1977








*Catalina Island*
1978








1979








1980


----------



## NativeOrange (Jan 18, 2015)

Love that you made it down to Long Beach and Catalina. Great photos.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

these photos are simply beautiful.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and neat photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Beverly Hills*
1981








1982








1983








1984








1985








1986








1987








1988








1989








1990


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Now it's time to go home and I'm leaving on a jet plane, I don't know when I'll be back again*

1991








1992








1993








1994








1995








1996








1997








1998








1999








2000


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from California :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a great L.A trip. Thanks for the fabulous photos.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos as always...oh, now you're wrapping up?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all for your kind words and this will be the last installment photos for Los Angeles going back to Vancouver.

2001








2002








2003








2004








2005








2006








2007








2008








2009








2010


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! Is that The Grand Canyon below?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

2011








2012








2013








2014









2015 *Goodbye California for now.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous! Is that The Grand Canyon below?


I dont' think so 'cause this is going north from LA and Grand Canyon is probably southeast. I'm guessing some of them are in northern Cali or probably even Oregon.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Spectacular whatever it is.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice and awesome shots taken from the plane.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A good picture collection - amazing.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow!,,,cool photos specially the aerials....love them


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> I dont' think so 'cause this is going north from LA and Grand Canyon is probably southeast. I'm guessing some of them are in northern Cali or probably even Oregon.


I was thinking it might be San Antonio Reservoir near San Francisco:









https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...MxXzEEc2VjA3Nj?p=Aerial+SF+Reservoir&fr=aaplw

Some of these reservoirs in the Bay Area are long and narrow because they are actually formed by filling cracks in the earth opened up by the various faults including the San Andreas.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

love the last one, typical Northern California beayty.... love the golden hills and the trees in the nooks and crannies


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Come and ride with us as we travel along Interstate 5 (I-5) from Sacramento heading north*

2066








2067








2068








2069








2070








2071








2072








2073








2074








2075


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

2076








2077








2078








2079








2080








2081








2082








2083








2084








2085


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice scenery update^


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

it's nice of you in showing us a taste of California countryside....:cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like a pleasurable experience to travel along the freeway.
I like that forested area with lake...a picturesque image.


----------



## MumbaiManiac (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful. The best state in USA


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

very nice trip and quite pleasing to see the scenic natural beauty.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

2086








2087 Note: another lake different from photo # 2081








2088








2089 I believe this is *Mount Shasta* (checked with Google Earth and Wikipedia)








2090








2091








2092 I believe this is Black Butte 9again checked with Google Earth and Wikipedia)








2093 gassed up at Weed - a town with heritage district








2094








2095


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

2096








2097








2098








2099








2100








2101








2102








2103








2104








2105


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! what a scenic views and the photos came out nice despite taking them in a running vehicle.


----------



## jjmlawa (Aug 29, 2014)

That town named weed!!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Look at those multi-coloured trucks. I just love American road trips.....


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

cool photos....I love the scenic views along the freeway,


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice and looks pleasurable to travel along that road.


----------



## Großfeld (Feb 19, 2015)

cool pics and not the average tourist things


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

2106








2107








2108








2109








2110








2111








2112








2113








2114








2115


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*A recount on our way to California*

we passed this stretch of freeway about past 9 o' clock at night,
started from a little city of Lincoln, Oregon in the Pacific coast earlier that summer morning.
as I noticed we're in an high altitude of about 3 thousand feet above sea level
which explained why we could still see the surroundings with the color of dusk, 
that could be a great sci-fi movie location.
as we travel along, I had this mix feeling of joy, excitement, anxiety and
further, further I had this dread in my heart as we were now negotiating the road in pitched black mode, alone
where only our headlights were the guide and like we were whizzing inside a tunnel.
wow, we were somewhere in nowhere.
and then we were out and in the open and there was this silhouette with a shape of a mountain in front of us
I can barely figure out if this was real or plain hallucination but what reminded me
was that of the logo of Paramount picture in a watercolor, slightly shimmering like a ghost.
and then there was that glint of light at far distant at my back,
very little but it grew by the second, and got bigger and bigger until its light in a flash pervaded us.
it passed us up and now I could see red tailed light and it got small, smaller and finally I saw it no more.
but, wow! we're running at over a hundred kilometer per hour.

but anyways, these images are of that area as we're going north out of California, - beautiful, scenic and not at all dreadful.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautifully written.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

alexander2000 said:


> looks like a pleasurable experience to travel along the freeway.
> I like that forested area with lake...a picturesque image.


The "lake" is a reservoir and it's sadly very low due to the drought.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

DaveF12 said:


> nice and looks pleasurable to travel along that road.


This section of I-5 is much more scenic and enjoyable than the stretch to the south between Sacramento and Bakersfield which has to be among the most boring and highway hypnosis-inducing stretches of road in America. Frankly, while there can be more traffic, I suggest anyone with a motive beyond getting from point A to point B as fast as possible take Highway 99 instead because it goes through towns at least and has some interesting things to see. It is the older route--the only way before the Interstate system was built beginning in the 1950s.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Cal_Escapee said:


> The "lake" is a reservoir and it's sadly very low due to the drought.


isn't it that last summer there was a fire in that area?


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely photos on Interstate 5, very scenic indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*^^thank you, thank you everyone....love you coming to this thread.
this will be the last leg of my journey in Cali...*
2116








2117








2118








2119








2120








2121








2122








2123








2124 *thank you again and goodbye for now*








2125* have some*


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

traveling along this freeway is such an experience...beautiful.


----------



## dathaont (Jun 16, 2015)

the best time of the year. I love San Francisco


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very pleasing photos......nice part of Northern California.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

pretty pictures and the picturesque sight along the road is quite beautiful.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

interesting photos...like the nice scenery in that part of Cal;ifornia.


----------

